# Governor Springs



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

I know there is some stupid reason my Kabota L2250 will not stay running, but am totally blind to it.
If I remove the Stop Lever plate and hold my finger pressing it forward it will start and run. I really don't think I am even moving it, expect that I might be keeping it from moving backward. I thought that the governor springs were weak and I replaced all 3. Even the one that is not available anymore (found it on ebay). With all new springs it is the same situation. With my finger on the lever (bar, rod whatever) the piece the springs attach to and hold it forward it runs, take my finger off and it shuts down. The injection pump travelling rod is in the slot where it is suppose to be.
HELP!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Sounds to me like your governor is screwed up?? 









Kubota L2250, L2550, L2850, and L3250 Tractor - Service Manual


This is the complete service manual for the Kubota L2250, L2550, L2850, and L3250 tractor.This is the same manual that the dealer repair shops use! It contains hundreds of pictures and diagrams containing all the information you need to repair and troubleshoot your Kubota tractor.Covers All...




farmmanualsfast.com


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

ASSUMING here that you have tried it with the stop solenoid completely disconnected or removed to eliminate any possible interferance there.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Definitely take the SHUT OFF solenoid out of the equation..
How about turning the idle screw up..?
When did all this start.??
Did u compare the old and new springs before installing them.??


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Sounds to me like your governor is screwed up??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE THE COMPLETE SERVICE MANUAL, THX. JUST HAVEN'T FOUND THE ANSWER IN THERE


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> ASSUMING here that you have tried it with the stop solenoid completely disconnected or removed to eliminate any possible interferance there.


SOLENOID NOT CONNECTED. THX


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Definitely take the SHUT OFF solenoid out of the equation..
> How about turning the idle screw up..?
> When did all this start.??
> Did u compare the old and new springs before installing them.??


I did compare the springs and all ok. Sounds stupid but I can't remember exactly when it started. I have had the injection pump out and completely disassembled and reassembled. It was running after that, but for some reason it stopped. In reviewing the manual last night I saw the idle adjusting screw and am about to go try to tweak it up a little. I did not realize it pushes on the rack. Thx


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Ahhh.. the plot thickens..
U know what I’m gonna say next..
U have the control sleeves off a tooth..
And u might get it to idle by adjusting the low idle screw but your not gonna get hi idle..
I do this for a living..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Ya know, after some thought, u might have the plungers in backwards.??
Or the segments r off a tooth ..


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Ya know, after some thought, u might have the plungers in backwards.??
> Or the segments r off a tooth ..


If the plungers were in backward, it wouldn't have run???
After I tried the adjusting screw, Like you said I got it to idle, but then the rest was wrong.
So, that got me thinking.....As I adjust the screw and am moving the rack forward, so maybe I am off a tooth.
LIKE YOU JUST SAID. I am a slow learner and at 74 my mind is slipping, short term memory a issue.
I pulled the injector pump back out and have been dreading reseting the rack. Hard to get my head wrapped around which way I am turning them. Thanks again for your sharing your expertise with my project. You have been a huge help.


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

2250 said:


> If the plungers were in backward, it wouldn't have run???
> After I tried the adjusting screw, Like you said I got it to idle, but then the rest was wrong.
> So, that got me thinking.....As I adjust the screw and am moving the rack forward, so maybe I am off a tooth.
> LIKE YOU JUST SAID. I am a slow learner and at 74 my mind is slipping, short term memory a issue.
> I pulled the injector pump back out and have been dreading reseting the rack. Hard to get my head wrapped around which way I am turning them. Thanks again for your sharing your expertise with my project. You have been a huge help.


Now I am having second thoughts..... It was running, I drove it a little! I am sure I have not had the injection pump apart since then. For the life of me I cannot remember why I removed the stop plate or the throttle plate.
The idle adjusting screw simply ends with a spring. Was there a more solid end to it or just the spring end?
I will take pictures as I assemble and send to you. As always, I appreciate your help.


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

2250 said:


> Now I am having second thoughts..... It was running, I drove it a little! I am sure I have not had the injection pump apart since then. For the life of me I cannot remember why I removed the stop plate or the throttle plate.
> The idle adjusting screw simply ends with a spring. Was there a more solid end to it or just the spring end?
> I will take pictures as I assemble and send to you. As always, I appreciate your help.


Adding some pics to maybe help... Injector pump shown at rack full open and full closed. Throttle plate top and bottom. Pretty sure I have this just like shown in manual. Idle spring that presses on internal linkage (nothing on spring end?). Would email be easier? [email protected]


----------



## Savoy John (3 mo ago)

Looks like the inner spring is missing its end. Should match the outer spring.


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

Savoy John said:


> Looks like the inner spring is missing its end. Should match the outer spring.
> View attachment 84266
> View attachment 84266


Thanks ,but springs are new and complete. Not the best picture.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

Keep in mind, governors hold an engine back, not speed it up. The springs have nothing to do with this. 
((Unless they are so stiff there is no ability to work against the governor))


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

John Liebermann said:


> Keep in mind, governors hold an engine back, not speed it up. The springs have nothing to do with this.
> ((Unless they are so stiff there is no ability to work against the governor))


Good Point! I tend to go off chasing the "what if's" instead of the real issue.


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

John Liebermann said:


> Keep in mind, governors hold an engine back, not speed it up. The springs have nothing to do with this.
> ((Unless they are so stiff there is no ability to work against the governor))


I agree. I am sure the springs are in and working correctly


----------

